# Up for trading??



## Unkle Krusty (Jul 25, 2008)

I am looking for some early eighties bmx stuff. Trying to get a collection going, actually would like to have one built!! lol. here is a list of things i am looking for. and then a list of things i have to trade. Please pm me if you are interested, tell me what you have, what you want for it?. Thanks.

I want: 

Early GT, GHP, PK Ripper, Race inc., Redline  or SE frames and forks. 
Redline 3 piece cranks set, Profile 3 piece cranks or Maxi cross.
Powerlite Bars. 
Uni Seats and posts, they come together obviously.
Hutch or Crupi sealed pedals.
Bullseye Hubs, any color.
Any Early anodized parts. 

Things I have to trade:

A perfect set of Moto mags w/ og old skool tires.
Mongoose Nickel plated frame 1979
Roger Decoster Nickel plated frame and forks 1978
early platform freestyle bars.
a Very nice Girls 67' Schwinn Breeze. 3 speed.
53' Road master Luxury Liner Rat Rod. Complete and sick
And finally, good ole' Cash!! 

Thanks for looking , help a brotha out!!


----------



## Billshivers (Dec 17, 2009)

*Mongoose nickel plated frame*

What would you want for the frame.  I have cash only


----------



## Billshivers (Dec 17, 2009)

Howmuch for the moto mags...are they black

Bill shivers 803-215-9577


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I have a set of gold anodized handlebars-interested?


----------

